# Any thoughts on the factory audio receiver?



## Volpe (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, new here! I am in the process of looking for a daily driver replacement. I did look at the Sonic, but the stupid "motorcycle" inspired gauge cluster is hideous, so I will be looking into the Cruze.

Does anyone have any deep insight into how the factory receiver operates? Specifically, does it have any equalization (not equalizer) effects? For example, does it cut-off bass response if you raise the volume? Also, does it output a full-frequency range signal? 

A second question I have, does anyone have any experience replacing the factory unit with an aftermarket receiver? I've seen some pictures of the Metra kit, and it looks o..k. I guess. 

I know the average person may not have a clue, but it doesn't hurt to ask. I ask, because I'm just a silly audio guy and this is important to me for sound quality reasons.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm no audio guy but I can tell u I'm not impressed with the system on my LT. My 2004 cavalier has more bass. I have the bass set at the highest level and can't tell. The base system is 6 speakers which is nice but the overall quality isn't there in my opinion. I think there is an upgraded sound package...maybe with the nav. Anyone know?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i put a 12" L7 in my car and it sounds sooooo much better now that the bass has tone in it rather than the crappy speakers that the car comes with. It sounds 100x better with the sub in


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The audio in the Cruze is not the best design! There is not equalizer. Just allows standard Balance Fader and Bass/Treble and Mid Range setting. No rear deck speakers and the rear speakers are quiet unless you buy an amp so bass is not that noticable. It is OK if you are not looking for a system to "blow the doors off". My Alero Malibu and Civic had better. I have not replaced or upgraded any of mine yet but probably should. Kinda disappointed in it but didn't mess with it since I do not know enough about it yet and I do not trust the sales people at Best Buy. There are quite a few posts about the radio/stereo on this forum just do a search .


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have heard bad reviews even on the Pioneer optional upgrade. Luckily I usually listen to low volume music.


----------



## Volpe (Dec 3, 2011)

Did anybody read my post? I probably should have wrote a different topic title.

I'm not asking if the stereo sounds good. I don't care about the factory speakers, because I will replace theme. What I'm trying to ask is how does the factory receiver work, or what are some other owners experience on installing the Metra kit to fit an aftermarket receiver.

If I do decide on the Cruze, I may wish to keep the factory receiver in place for functionality / aesthetic reasons. What I'm trying to figure out is does anyone know if the receiver has any equalization affects (not asking if it has an equalizer). One example: some modern OEM receivers are engineered to decrease bass output when the user turns the volume up, so that the cheap factory speakers do not distort because they can't handle the output. I also want to know if the receiver outputs a full frequency response.

I know it may be a long shot if anyone measured the output at the receiver, but again I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.

I'm not asking if the factory stereo sounds good, or puts out a lot of bass. The only thing I'm worried about is the factory receiver, or any feedback on adding an aftermarket receiver. The rest (speakers, wiring, etc..) can be replaced. Hope that cleared things up, thanks.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have not hooked it up to an rta or anything but based on me just listening to it bass does start to cut out around the mid 20 range. It also sounds like there maybe some equalization of the treble area at certain volumes too. My guess is that the radio is throwing in some equalization. This is just based on me listening to it. There are sound processors to try and get around the equalization if you want to go that route. I bought a cleansweep but have not been able to install it yet.


----------



## Volpe (Dec 3, 2011)

Yesterday I went a checked out a Cruze and completely forgot to listen to the stereo too see if I notice any cliffs.. oh well.

I don't know if I could live with the Cruze anyway; engine is smaller than my current 2.4-liter 4-cylinder which causes it to be noisier. The seats are narrow and somewhat hard; I'm not a big guy at all, but it really put a big "?" mark on the car.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

the engine is pretty quiet...unless you have an intake..then you get to hear the beautiful sound of the turbo....if you want a car with big seats you may want to look elsewhere..


----------



## Volpe (Dec 3, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> the engine is pretty quiet...unless you have an intake..then you get to hear the beautiful sound of the turbo....if you want a car with big seats you may want to look elsewhere..


Its pretty noisy at throttle; all smaller 4-cylinder are. Transmission is questionable.

Like I said, I'm not a big person; 5' 7" at 150 pounds.. all muscle :biggrin:


----------

